# [GTA IV] what is your favorite / rare car?



## Cerberus

I WANT THIS GAME SOOO BAD.

the infernus looks awesome btw.


----------



## PiratesRule

Cars never stay where I put them.... Even when I go to start a mission and then come back outside, the car is gone or moved!

My favorite car is the Sultan I think...the Subaru STI clone.


----------



## psun786

Its confirmed that there is no immunity / invulnerable vehicles in GTA IV. Although there is rumor that NOOSE cars is bullet proof but I just tried myself which turn out to be not true.

Enforce is the most damage resistant car IMO. It can take a hundred bullets in the engine before flame


----------



## wigseryc

First: Lexus IS200 / 300

Second: No Idea

Third: Hummer

Fourth: GT40 / Lambo hybrid

Fifth: Some Narc van

I wish Rockstar got some official licensing or something so they could have the real cars and names in there somewhere.


----------



## Twinnuke

Banshee


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Wow this cards are so much newer then in GTA SA. I dont see that modding better cars could do if it comes for PC.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

You're guy must have bad dandruff or something... Lol

Banshee.







Vipers.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cerberus* 
I WANT THIS GAME SOOO BAD.

the infernus looks awesome btw.

Best car in game but cant find one in single player!


----------



## psun786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Best car in game but cant find one in single player!










Infernus can be found when you doing Grand Theft Auto quest for Stevie and Bernie.

If you have not get to that far in the game but already unlocked all the islands.... Here is what you need to do.

First, find a Sultan RS (located behind a huge isolated abandoned mansion on the far north of Alderney)

Drive the Sultan RS and call Brucie for a race. You should find infernus drive by on your way to the race. If not, drive around a little more.

I am not sure if Brucie's race is increase the chance you see an infernus or not. But I am certain drive a Sultan RS will spam Infernus


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i havent even come across any of those cars yet and I've already done 20+ hours









Infernus looks sweet any idea what area its usually in?


----------



## psun786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
i havent even come across any of those cars yet and I've already done 20+ hours









Infernus looks sweet any idea what area its usually in?

When you drive a Sultan RS... it increase the chance of seeing an Infernus. Of you could just wait till the Stevie or Bernie missions.


----------



## AKAeric

I like the Sentinel (throwback from GTA3 days) but for having a blast running from the cops I go for either the Flatbed(semi with a short cargo container on it) or a city bus. Both of those just PLOW cars out of the way.


----------



## Deezle98

I like the SuperGT (Aston Martin) and the Duke (Old charger) and the FIB Buffalo (New undercover charger), the Comet (Porsche) is nice too.
666th Post


----------



## carl25

damn i love subaru's gotta find that sultan

I drove a suv today and it was pretty damn fast, but i don't know what it's called


----------



## Namrac

I don't how the Sentinal looks like a damn Civic in this one... it's always been BMW/Audi big sweet sedan-ish.


----------



## psun786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I don't how the Sentinal looks like a damn Civic in this one... it's always been BMW/Audi big sweet sedan-ish.


Sentinal has always been a BMW replica in the previous GTA titles. For some reason RS decide to make it more like a Impreza with a sports package this time. Probably due to the increased publicity Subaru gets now days.

To me, it still looks more like BMW 3 series than Subaru... except the "STD" logo on the spoiler which should resemble "STI" aka Impreza model


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

where can you park the cars, as my spot is like full of cars, they should give you a garage...


----------



## psun786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GPA_Voltaire*


where can you park the cars, as my spot is like full of cars, they should give you a garage...


As I said in another thread, this is one of the greatest disappointment in the game. Not having enough parking spot or a garage. You can only park 2 vehicles in front each safe house and they can get jacked sometimes...

What they should do is give you an option to buy a Jay Leno inspired private parking structure to store all the cars Niko stole... otherwise, what else can you do with all the $$ in the game?


----------



## carl25

i just found a normal sultan today, and damn does that thing pull. how much faster is the RS ?


----------



## psun786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carl25*


i just found a normal sultan today, and damn does that thing pull. how much faster is the RS ?


Sultan RS is one of the fastest car in the game. Probably rank top 3 along with Infernus and Comet when it comes to acceleration (not sure about top speed, I think superGT has a better top). However, it handles better than the others since its AWD. Make it great for doing stunt jumps.

What makes it unique is the blow-off sound from Turbo charge and occasionally back fire when shifting


----------



## Sonic

I enjoyed plowing cars out of the way with the Enforcer. So so fun.

I found a Banshee, but I don't remember where.


----------



## weazel

were can i find the sentinel and sultan cars modified? I have only seen them when i raced them online


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Best car in game but cant find one in single player!










there everywhere in the airport by the 747's


----------



## psun786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
I enjoyed plowing cars out of the way with the Enforcer. So so fun.

I found a Banshee, but I don't remember where.

what they should do is to make enforcer or NOOSE patriot bullet proof. consider they are very hard to get without cheat.


----------



## Deezle98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psun786*


Sultan RS is one of the fastest car in the game. Probably rank top 3 along with Infernus and Comet when it comes to acceleration (not sure about top speed, I think superGT has a better top). However, it handles better than the others since its AWD. Make it great for doing stunt jumps.

What makes it unique is the blow-off sound from Turbo charge and occasionally back fire when shifting










Any idea where I can pick up the RS? I've only seen the normal ones floating around and they're hella fun too.


----------



## HappyVirus

I like the Banshee the best...hard to find..and always gets jacked


----------



## FilluX

Just a quick question, are those cars modified when you find/get them or is there a way to mod them?


----------



## Deezle98

There are a few variations of all the cars with small differences, there is no mod shop.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


Just a quick question, are those cars modified when you find/get them or is there a way to mod them?


Nope not like in San Andreas


----------

